# Married With Children featuring ANTHRAX!



## Manurack (Jun 17, 2013)

Well I was just checking out Jeff Loomis doing his awesome cover of Perpetual Burn  Next in the line up of upcoming videos I see this, they were all so young lol


----------



## Daf57 (Jun 18, 2013)

I remember that episode! Used to watch that show religiously ... mostly for Christina...


----------



## petereanima (Jun 18, 2013)

"I'm Marcy" - "Nice to meet you Sir."

<3


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 18, 2013)

Daf57 said:


> Used to watch that show religiously ...




Hell, I STILL watch that show religiously. Got all 11 seasons on DVD and Al Bundy is still one of my heroes. 







And not just Christina, but a ton of hot chicks were all over the series (Milla Jovovich in the worst French accent ever), hell, even Katie Segal was amazing here. 

That Anthrax episode was funny. Unfortunately it was during the "Seven Bundy" season where it went all weird, still funny nonetheless.


----------



## KevHo (Jun 18, 2013)

Oh man. I forgot all about Seven. I loved the episode where they had his birthday party at a public park and ended up getting in a full family brawl.

Also - I always thought Burned Beyond Recognition was such a great band name as a little kid.


----------



## tedtan (Jun 19, 2013)

Wow, Bud Bundy was taller than Danny Spitz. I knew Danny was short, but...


----------



## Rosal76 (Jun 19, 2013)

Nice. I remember that episode. 

You guys may also like this clip if you haven't seen it. Dave Mustaine on the Drew Carey show. 



Dave as a cartoon version of himself on Duck Dodgers. 

Duck Dodgers With Dave Mustaine - YouTube


----------

